# petsmart betta fish price list?



## AzeemTheBettaFan (Jun 16, 2013)

since petsmart doesnt have their full list of bettas and their prices online. can some kind soul put up a betta fish price list for petsmart?


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm heading there tonight hopefully so I'll try to remember


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

On the petsmart website it has listed:
Betta: 2.84-3.79
Crowntail Betta: 6.45

That's all it says though..Sorry I couldn't be of more help. We only have a PetCo here, and I'm not sure how similar their prices are


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I will be at Petsmart tomorrow and will write down all the prices of the kinds we have. We have at least 5 varieties in stock right now. I assume you only want the male prices?

Er, one thing you could do if is simply call your nearest Petsmart (press '3' after the computer voice starts talking to get to Pet Care), and ask if the associate will read off the prices of the Bettas for you.


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

I know that veil tails are on sale 1.99 down from 3.99. I hope that helps. I think crown tails were 7.99? I agree with the poster who said to call them and ask for pricing. It might vary region to region.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Got them! These are regular prices, not sale prices (though they were on sale this week, not much though)

Veiltail Male- $3.79
Veiltale Female- $2.99
Crowntail Male- $6.79
Crowntail Female- $4.99
Halfmoon Male- $7.99
Double Tail Halfmoon Male- $12.99
Dragon Scale Crowntail- $9.99
Dragon Scale Plakat- $9.99


----------



## AzeemTheBettaFan (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank You all So much!!! The when I get paid I'm heading over there to get a 10 gallon tank kit and hopefully a dragonscale plakat!:-D


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I do think prices vary based on your location. That is why they do not put prices in stone on their website.


----------

